# Do you feed a multivitamin and what kind?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone use a multivitamin for their dogs? I was thinking about one for Brody since he doesn't eat well and I thought it might be insurance he's getting what he needs. But after reading the Pet Tabs story that they have high levels of zinc, I don't know what kind of vitamin to get!!!

brodysmom


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I have no idea. I would be interested to know the best vitamin as well. I wonder if Dr. Solomon may have any suggestions?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i;ve bought excel brands from petsmart but it was very hard to get him to eat that stuff even grinded up into his food. i think it's that smell that makes them not want to have any part to it. since then i;ve given up on giving the vitamins LOL. i thought zinc was good for them though?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> i;ve bought excel brands from petsmart but it was very hard to get him to eat that stuff even grinded up into his food. i think it's that smell that makes them not want to have any part to it. since then i;ve given up on giving the vitamins LOL. i thought zinc was good for them though?


oops, I meant high levels of LEAD, not zinc! Sorry for that.

I have heard of using a few drops of the liquid baby vitamins on food. That might work.

Voodewlady, Talking to a vet is a good idea.

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL yes of course lead is bad


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Isnt it Zinc that is in suntan lotion and is also dangerous for dogs if ingested? I maybe thinking of something else but it seems like zinc is dangerous as well?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracy, are you using a supplement now? I can't remember which one everyone is using. I thought I read abut it in the raw thread. Nupro? If so I wouldn't use a vitamin. Too many vitamins can be as bad as not enough.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I use Nupro. I don't think of it as a multivitamin, more of a skin and coat supplement, but I better go read the ingredients again.  I'm mainly wanting to cover the calcium/phosphorus well since he's eating raw now and sometimes I feel like he doesn't get enough bone. Even though it's only 10% of the total diet and the diet is 2% of his weight, so his bone needs are something like 1/10 of an ounce. Something really small, but because he's small - I worry that the ratios won't be exactly right and it won't be balanced. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

multivitamins make me so sick to my stomach that it wouldnt have occured to me to give zoe any. however, i do take the packaged vitamins that are a box of the daily pouches with all the vitamins separate. could you maybe give them separate supplements like that? maybe they would be easier to keep track of the ingredients in and better regulated for safety


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes, I use Nupro. I don't think of it as a multivitamin, more of a skin and coat supplement, but I better go read the ingredients again.  I'm mainly wanting to cover the calcium/phosphorus well since he's eating raw now and sometimes I feel like he doesn't get enough bone. Even though it's only 10% of the total diet and the diet is 2% of his weight, so his bone needs are something like 1/10 of an ounce. Something really small, but because he's small - I worry that the ratios won't be exactly right and it won't be balanced.
> 
> Brodysmom


I think the Nupro has Calcium in it. Too much Calcium can be dangerous and not enough is just as bad. I think with the bones and the Nupro he is getting enough? I'm not sure about all of this, so hopefully someone can answer with experience.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You're right T- I just looked at the nuprosupplement.com website and nupro does have calcium in it. Ok - that makes me feel better! I'll just stick with the Nupro and not worry about adding extra vitamins.

Here's the list of ingredients ....

DESICCATED LIVER:The ultimate in palatability! This fresh, natural flavor of real liver is wonderful for the finicky eater because when mixed with water, makes a great gravy that dogs crave. Supplies iron and B vitamins

NORWEGIAN KELP:A natural seaweed that is a rich source of trace minerals including iodine, which is used for proper glandular function and metabolism. An excellent source of vitamins A, B1, B2, C, and E. These vitamins are beneficial for maintaining proper health and are responsible for the growth of bones, a healthy heart rate, a sound central nervous system, and helping muscles stay firm and strong. Norwegian kelp grows deep in the ocean, mostly in cold waters, so it contains valuable nutrients from the ocean floor. Aside from nourishing the glands, it is beneficial for overall good health. Supports healthy pigmentation and coat highlights.

MICROPULVERIZED BEE POLLEN:One of nature’s healthiest and most powerful ‘superfoods.’ Bee pollen contains an incredible array of vitamins, minerals, amino acids and enzymes. It’s one of the most nutritionally complete natural substances found on earth. Supports a healthy immune system. Keeps healthy hormones in balance. Supports allergy protection. 

IMPORTED YEAST CULTURE:Helps maintain a full and healthy coat which may minimize the occurrence of excessive shedding, hot spots and itchy, dry fur. Provides proteins, zinc and biotin. Best source of B vitamins. Most companies use cheaper brewers yeast which can be a combination of hops, corn, grains, wheat, etc., whatever comes from the brewery. Many animals have grain allergies, and this ingredient may further aggravate an allergy condition. With nutritional yeast culture, it is grown on sugar beets, a veggie source, so NO grains are present at all. Something to think about when reading ingredient labels.

FLAXSEED AND GROUND BORAGE SEEDrovides essential fatty acids. Most absorbable vegetable fatty acid for the canine. Rich in omega 3 fatty acids, alpha-linolenic acid, fiber and lignans. Helps maintain healthy shiny fur and soft skin. 

LECITHIN: A rich source of choline, which the body requires to make acetylcholine, a neurotransmitter which is essential for normal, healthy nerve and brain function. Supports healthy liver function, too.

GARLIC CONCENTRATE:Wonderful ingredient that does so much for the body. Garlic contains allicin, a broad-spectrum antimicrobial capable of warding off different types of infection. Supports a healthy immune system.

LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUSromotes healthy digestion which may reduce the occurrence of flatulence. Because NUPRO is in a powdered form and not from concentrate, it is easily assimilated into the system and digested with the dog’s food. There is no sense in giving an animal this superior product if they don’t digest it properly. Also promotes friendly bacteria in intestinal tract.

CALCIUM CITRATE: Calcium is best absorbed in an acidic environment, hence calcium citrate is the best absorbed supplemental form of calcium---it does not require extra stomach acid for absorption. Intended to provide nutritive support for healthy bones, teeth and nerve function.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Does Brody like the taste of it? I am thinking about starting mine on it too. I'm trying to get all of this food stuff sorted out with Lexie, and I think she would definitely benefit from it since she eats so very little. I'm glad that Little Brody is getting his calcium.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been reading this with interest, Elmo's on dried food, do you think dried food has everything he needs in it or should I supplement it with anything else?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dry dog food has everything they need. But Nupro is a great supplement and I used it when Brody was on Wellness and also on Orijen. I highly recommend Nupro! You can either sprinkle it on the food or make it a gravy. Get the small dog Nupro as it's concentrated and you only use a tiny scoop. 

Most dogs really like the taste and it makes their coat so smooth and shiny. When Brody was a baby he had dandruff. Even after switching to a premium food. Once we added Nupro that all went away but I never thought his coat would get like a mirror, it's so shiny.  

jbpets.com carries it as do other retailers.

Brodysmom


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Dry dog food has everything they need. But Nupro is a great supplement and I used it when Brody was on Wellness and also on Orijen. I highly recommend Nupro! You can either sprinkle it on the food or make it a gravy. Get the small dog Nupro as it's concentrated and you only use a tiny scoop.
> 
> Most dogs really like the taste and it makes their coat so smooth and shiny. When Brody was a baby he had dandruff. Even after switching to a premium food. Once we added Nupro that all went away but I never thought his coat would get like a mirror, it's so shiny.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that


----------

